# Bottom bouncing vs. Float fishing



## TallTale (Jun 28, 2005)

I plan on hitting the walleye run for the first time and have studied the suggested technique. Looks like everyone bottom bounces a jig, which is what steelhead fisherman used to do.

Again, new to the walleye's but have had a good year steelhead fishing and just wondering about alternative techniques and if they make any sense.

I would appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I prefer a floating over a leadhead jig . I hook into alot more legal fish on a Carolina rigged floating jig . You will see when you go up there that most people use a floating jig rig . Remember any fish hooked outside of the mouth is not legal and the dnr is everywhere watching for them to go on stringers .


----------

